# Mẹ nên làm gì khi bé suy dinh dưỡng?



## Luna96 (17/6/19)

Theo các bác sĩ, chuyên gia về chăm sóc sức khỏe và dinh dưỡng trẻ em thì các bậc phụ huynh cần có sự quan tâm, theo dõi chặt chẽ tình trạng chiều cao, cân nặng của con. Tình trạng trẻ em suy dinh dưỡng, biếng ăn hiện nay đang là một vấn đề đáng báo động và làm đau đầu những gia đình có con nhỏ. Chính vì vậy, các bậc cha mẹ cần chú ý nhận biết các dấu hiệu biếng ăn, suy dinh dưỡng của trẻ nhỏ để đưa ra chế độ dinh dưỡng khoa học, bổ sung các loại sữa giúp trẻ tăng cân, các thực phẩm chứa vitamin phù hợp giúp bé phát triển thể chất một cách tối ưu nhất.

*1. Làm thế nào để biết trẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng?*
Có nhiều dấu hiệu nhận biết trẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng như: ăn kém, rối loạn tiêu hóa, không lên cân hoặc giảm cân, da xanh, tóc thưa rụng, dễ gãy… Bạn cần thường xuyên kiểm tra chiều cao và cân nặng của con mỗi tháng 1 lần để biết cơ thể trẻ có phát triển tốt hay không.

_




Trẻ từ 1-5 tuổi bị suy dinh dưỡng dễ tăng huyết áp khi trưởng thành_​
Bạn nên lên lịch để cân bé vào một ngày cố định trong tháng rồi vẽ ra biểu đồ về tình trạng phát triển của con để tiện theo dõi. Nếu trong vòng 3 tháng mà trẻ vẫn không lên cân có nghĩa là có dấu hiệu báo động về sức khỏe của trẻ, có thể trẻ đang có nguy cơ bị suy dinh dưỡng. Dù lúc đó cân nặng của trẻ có nằm trong khoảng tiêu chuẩn của cân nặng trung bình hay không thì bạn cũng cần đưa trẻ đi khám bác sĩ để tìm ra nguyên nhân. Để biết rõ con mình có phát triển khỏe mạnh và đạt chuẩn hay không, bạn nên tham khảo cách tính cân nặng chuẩn của bé theo công thức sau:
Đối với bé trai:
X = 9,5kg + 2(N – 1)
Đối với bé gái:
X = 9kg + 2(N – 1)
Trong đó: N là số tuổi

*2. Cách chăm sóc trẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng*
Việc đầu tiên cha mẹ cần làm khi thấy con mình có dấu hiệu của việc suy dinh dưỡng, chậm lớn là đưa trẻ đi khám ở bác sĩ chuyên khoa nhi để có được sự tư vấn và điều trị chính xác, kịp thời nhất.
Để chăm sóc trẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng, các bậc cha mẹ ngoài việc sử dụng các loại thuốc điều trị và thuốc bổ và những loại sữa giúp trẻ tăng cân thì cũng cần phải có một kế hoạch tổng thể để giúp bé bổ sung và hấp thụ tốt các chất dinh dưỡng, đồng thời cũng cần tạo cho trẻ một thói quen ăn uống khoa học.
Trong quá trình chăm sóc cho trẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng, các gia đình cần lưu ý các điểm sau:
Các thực phẩm được dùng để chế biến món ăn cho trẻ nhỏ cần phải là thực phẩm sạch, không để quá lâu. Hệ thống đường ruột của bé còn kém nên rất dễ bị tiêu chảy, rối loạn tiêu hóa. Lúc chế biến món ăn cho bé, các mẹ cần phải lưu ý khi nấu xong thì cho bé ăn ngay, nếu để quá 3 giờ thì cần phải đun sôi lại mới cho bé ăn.
Ngoài ra vì sức đề kháng của các trẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng tương đối yếu nên các mẹ cần chú ý đặc biệt đến vấn đề vệ sinh cá nhân của trẻ. Phụ huynh nên tập cho trẻ có thói quen giữ gìn răng miệng sạch sẽ và giữ tay sạch.

_




Trẻ nhỏ cần được cung cấp một chế độ dinh dưỡng cân đối, hợp lý_​
Trẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng cần được cho ăn nhiều bữa trong ngày, mỗi bữa một ít để đảm bảo cung cấp đủ lượng thức ăn và dinh dưỡng cần thiết cho trẻ. Cách chế biến thức ăn cũng cần phù hợp với khẩu vị của trẻ và thường xuyên thay đổi thực đơn để trẻ ăn ngon miệng hơn.

*3. Những thực phẩm giúp trẻ tăng cân nhanh và đều*
Bên cạnh các loại thuốc của bác sĩ chuyên khoa, các mẹ cũng cần bổ sung cho con các thực phẩm giúp cân nặng của bé tăng nhanh và an toàn. Dưới đây là một số thực phẩm có thể khiến con bạn tăng cân nhanh, giải tỏa được nỗi lo cho các bà mẹ.

_Sữa nguyên kem:_ Đây là loại sữa giúp bé tăng cân nhanh và hiệu quả. Sữa nguyên kem có đầy đủ can xi, chất dinh dưỡng, calo và nhiều chất béo. Buổi sáng bạn nên cho bé uống một ly sữa nguyên kem sẽ giúp trẻ bổ sung đầy đủ chất béo cần thiết. Các mẹ lưu ý không cho con uống sữa nguyên kem ngay trước khi đi ngủ vì sẽ dễ khiến bé bị đầy bụng, khó tiêu.



​_Pho mát:_ Pho mát là loại thực phẩm có chứa rất nhiều chất béo, vì vậy sẽ giúp trẻ tăng cân nhanh. Các mẹ có thể sử dụng pho mát trong chế biến các món ăn để tăng thêm khẩu vị cho trẻ.

_Chuối:_ Chuối vàng là thực phẩm rất lý tưởng cho trẻ nếu muốn tăng cân.
_Khoai tây:_ Ngoài việc cho trẻ uống các loại sữa giúp tăng cân, các mẹ cũng có thể sử dụng khoai tây trong việc chế biến các món cháo, súp hoặc canh khoai tây thịt hầm… Đây đều là những món ăn giúp trẻ tăng cân khỏe mạnh, nhanh chóng và hiệu quả.


----------



## phamthanhhai47 (12/7/19)

Theo kinh nghiệm của mình thì cách tốt nhất là nên bổ sung cho bé canxi để con có thể phát triển toàn diện ngay từ khi còn là 1 bé sơ sinh. Mình để ý thấy nó cũng ít ốm hơn so với những đứa trẻ xung quanh.


----------



## Lưu Phương (12/7/19)

Bài viết thật ý nghĩa. Mẹ nên chú ý đến bổ sung canxi bầu, vitamin và dưỡng chất từ khai mang thai để con lớn nhanh và thông minh nha.


----------

